# Corn Harvest



## vman11 (Oct 21, 2008)

Is anybody a farmer of have ties to farmers regarding when the corn might be combined in SE ND? It might be extremely tough until that happens.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its going to be awhile still.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

3% of the state so far and that's all in the central...S.E. you could be looking at the 2nd week of November at best to much later in November according to my sources. Deer hunters could be screwed!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Raining again today and tomorrow. Push harvest back another week...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Some farmers are already talking about waiting for spring next year to bring in their corn. I have seen it before and it is more commen now around here.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

very,very, little. still a bunch of beans left, and its a raining now


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I talked to a farmer the other day..he mentioned that his corn is at about 35% when it needs to be around 12% before it is ready. He said another three weeks if lucky. It is raining now.
Not only will it be tough for pheasant hunting but may hurt the waterfowl hunting as well. As the migration comes full swing, they may zip right on through without a good food source.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I remember hearing that rain doesn't effect the moisture amounts as much as you'd think... It certainly can't help, but is there any truth to what I heard that it's more of a hindrance to getting into the field than it is a huge setback on the moisture content?


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

We were in southcentral ND from 10/11 to 10/17, and they were still on the beans. Had about 30% left to get. The corn didn't look anywhere near ready...still a lot of green in it. And yeah, until the corn is gone, it will be tough to get at the birds. Picked bean fields and cattail swales were the ticket...we did okay.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

verg said:


> I talked to a farmer the other day..he mentioned that his corn is at about 35% when it needs to be around 12% before it is ready. He said another three weeks if lucky. It is raining now.
> Not only will it be tough for pheasant hunting but may hurt the waterfowl hunting as well. As the migration comes full swing, they may zip right on through without a good food source.


I've been thinking about this for awhile now...Snow moves in and the birds have nowhere to go to for food...Can you say waterfowl boogie.


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

What also is slowing down the corn harvest are the fuel prices to dry the corn - it can get expensive to dry the corn when harvesting with high moisture. Much cheaper to let nature do it's thing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

omegax said:


> I remember hearing that rain doesn't effect the moisture amounts as much as you'd think... It certainly can't help, but is there any truth to what I heard that it's more of a hindrance to getting into the field than it is a huge setback on the moisture content?


True to an extent... However the corn needs to get killed, then have dry days to dry. The mosture content is HIGH right now.

My uncles are at 65% off with Beats.... That is the worst ever. I am guessing, as soon as the rain stops just about every beat farmer is going to be pulling semi's. They need to get them out ASAP. Ohh then beans.... well these fields are wet... so yeah. Then they will be thinking about corn! I am guessing they will be extending the deer season this year. However, I am kinda excited! Extends the Bowhunting season, without the rifle hunters getting shots at the big guys!


----------



## Ol' Roy (Oct 23, 2008)

lots of pheasants in MN but more corn standing than ever and still at 20-25% moisture with 200 bushel yields too. Have to wait 3 weeks until hunting gets good with that much around!


----------

